# 68 Apple Krate guard



## mrg (Jul 7, 2019)

Looking for a 68 Apple Krate ( 5 speed, I think all years are the same ), the nicer the better but maybe even one with no paint as a place holder. don't post here, send message because I don't always check here. Thanks


----------



## KevinM (Jul 7, 2019)

I only have stripped guards right now.


----------



## ddmrk (Jul 9, 2019)

I have a Real nice Original one

View attachment 1028329


----------



## mrg (Jul 14, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jul 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jul 21, 2019)

up


----------



## mrg (Aug 3, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Aug 7, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Aug 14, 2019)

Bump It


----------



## mrg (Aug 16, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Aug 18, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Aug 23, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Aug 26, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Aug 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Aug 31, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 3, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Sep 5, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Sep 10, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## mrg (Sep 13, 2019)

B


----------



## mrg (Sep 16, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 21, 2019)

UP


----------



## mrg (Sep 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2019)

IT


----------



## mrg (Sep 28, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Oct 2, 2019)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Oct 8, 2019)

Bump it!


----------



## mrg (Oct 11, 2019)

Up


----------



## mrg (Oct 13, 2019)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Oct 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Oct 20, 2019)

Bump It


----------



## mrg (Oct 23, 2019)

UP!


----------



## mrg (Oct 26, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Nov 4, 2019)

It


----------



## mrg (Nov 11, 2019)

Bump it up


----------



## mrg (Nov 17, 2019)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Nov 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2019)

BIU


----------



## KevinM (Dec 11, 2019)

One of my non painted ones will work you? You have been searching so long. Sounds like a Chicago song.


----------



## mrg (Dec 13, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Dec 15, 2019)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Dec 21, 2019)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2019)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 1, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mrg (Jan 10, 2020)

Bump It Up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 14, 2020)

BIU


----------



## mrg (Jan 22, 2020)

Bump it up!


----------



## mrg (Jan 25, 2020)

UP!


----------



## mrg (Jan 31, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Feb 6, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Feb 12, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 2, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Mar 9, 2020)

BIU!


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 21, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Mar 27, 2020)

It up!


----------



## mrg (Mar 31, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 3, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## mrg (Apr 11, 2020)

B it U!


----------



## mrg (Apr 14, 2020)

Anyone!


----------



## mrg (Apr 17, 2020)

Bumpppp!


----------



## mrg (Apr 23, 2020)

TTT


----------



## mrg (Apr 30, 2020)

BUMP!


----------



## mrg (May 24, 2020)

TTT


----------

